# "your vehicle is not allowed to operate in Orange_County". log in failure



## Zaven (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello folks, 
new to the forum and i have been scratching my head all day regarding not being able to log in.
It all started today after my first trip, somehow after attempting to log back in, it states my vehicle cannot operate in Orange County.
i tried restarting my phone, unistalling partner app, reinstalling app and im at a loss for words.
i checked my dashboard and found 2 red flags next to vehicles. It asked for an inspectation receipt and a picture of the back seat. Could this be the cause of all this rakkus? 
The inspection was done by Uber and it was FREE, they only gave me the inspection report and didnt give me a receipt.
i since emailed uber and havent got any reponse yet, its been 8 hours. 
Had anyone in countered this before?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Didn't know inspections were free, not sure what to do about a receipt for that as I had to pay $20 at Meineke. Maybe upload the Uber inspection report again showing it was free, i would assume the system needs some kind of image there to prevent the error, its a matter of Uber approving the image.
The back seat photo is easy enough, just upload it.
Once everything is uploaded, email and hope they get to it sooner rather than later. As email is the only way to communicate with Uber, we're at the mercy of waiting for them to get to your email, not much else you can do.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaven said:


> Hello folks,
> new to the forum and i have been scratching my head all day regarding not being able to log in.
> It all started today after my first trip, somehow after attempting to log back in, it states my vehicle cannot operate in Orange County.
> i tried restarting my phone, unistalling partner app, reinstalling app and im at a loss for words.
> ...


Make one up


----------



## Zaven (Mar 11, 2015)

Going on the second day of this ongoing ptoblem. Recieved a "generic "email from support telling me to do the trouble shooting tasks i have already done. They havent answered any of my questions that a specific.
i sent 2 more emails this morning, lets see what happens...


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

When I got the free uber inspection... the person there took a picture of a post-it note that had the date on it as proof of receipt.


----------



## Eberto (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey did you ever get this problem resolved? I'm having the same issue as of last night, and have yet to hear back from Support.


----------



## izzo (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I can't operate in OC. I dont have any red flags in my account but for a while it was showing i needed to upload my registration and insurance, which i had already done and they were accepted. i emailed them and they said they manually activated my account and i was "all set". i logged in and still saw red flags, my vehicle was active though. Tried to Go Online but said i was missing docs. i uploaded and it didnt reflect. i emailed again and they said it was a delay between the app and uber but he assured me i was "all set" and can start right away. this is going on 2 days now and still no help. Now i dont have red flags, my vehicle is selected, my docs are there, but says "your vehicle is not able to operate in oc". the latest email says "great news! your account is active and you are ready to hit the road" . i still cant.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

Uber mind games...it never ends.


----------



## Justboogie (Jan 11, 2016)

Any update on this issue? I am also experiencing the same problem of the error message "Your vehicle is not allowed to operate in Orange County".


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

izzo said:


> I'm in the same boat. I can't operate in OC. I dont have any red flags in my account but for a while it was showing i needed to upload my registration and insurance, which i had already done and they were accepted. i emailed them and they said they manually activated my account and i was "all set". i logged in and still saw red flags, my vehicle was active though. Tried to Go Online but said i was missing docs. i uploaded and it didnt reflect. i emailed again and they said it was a delay between the app and uber but he assured me i was "all set" and can start right away. this is going on 2 days now and still no help. Now i dont have red flags, my vehicle is selected, my docs are there, but says "your vehicle is not able to operate in oc". the latest email says "great news! your account is active and you are ready to hit the road" . i still cant.


These idiots don't know their right hand from their left. Highing incompetent cheap labor on the all fronts. Drivers, support, uber office workers Ect.. It's the way they do business. I have gone in person uploaded my documents and then had trouble logging in. Then I went back and repeat , repeat , repeat. It can really hurt on a busy weekend when u need the $$$.


----------



## Justboogie (Jan 11, 2016)

I finally got a reply from a csr and voila I can finally go online. Although I had turned in all my paperwork, I guess uber just didn't activate me yet so I want to say the fault was more on their end as a result of administrative error. If this happens to anyone else, just contact uber.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Justboogie said:


> I finally got a reply from a csr and voila I can finally go online. Although I had turned in all my paperwork, I guess uber just didn't activate me yet so I want to say the fault was more on their end as a result of administrative error. If this happens to anyone else, just contact uber.


Voila and voila


----------

